# Is there any expat moms with kids in chon buri??



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi there,
If any one could give it to me straight what it is truly like to move to Thai land, perhaps even Chon Buri. My husband could have work with his company we are late 40's with a 9 yr old boy.
We do not speak the language, How difficult is it. I am pretty tough, I can be happy anywhere. Just really don't know much about chon buri and it is difficult to research.
It would only be for 2 years,
I will be homeschooling our son. Is there any expats in chon buri with kids? How hard is it to even go to the grocery store? Is there a grocery store? Perhaps they just have markets?
Any info would be great
The company will take care of visa's and such, but daily life I am left on my own while he works.


----------



## cymrujeff (Aug 10, 2011)

*Chon Buri*

I'm a Dad not a Mom and I'm currently in Wales but I've spent a lot of time in Chon Buri. I'm late 40's with a 10 year old and 6 year old and in some ways I wish I was there, especially with the economic climate and rioting in the UK (not to say that the Thais are'nt experts in the odd bit of skirmishing! ). There's food everywhere, local markets as well as air-conditioned malls. There's hypermarkets like Tesco and Big C which houses a huge cinema complex for example. You won't go hungry that's for sure. There's a 7/11 every few hundred yards. Nearby Bangsaen Beach is good for relaxing too. There's not much English spoken in the area but it's easy enough to get by simply by learning the basic phrases and customs and smiling. While Thailand might come across as smiley and nicey for the two-week holidaymaker there are a lot more undercurrents which the short term visitor doesn't pick up on. Nevertheless, it would be very unusual for Thais to do anything untoward to a foreigner who keeps on the right side of the law and smiles a lot. I've never felt threatened there, though as anywhere I'd advise caution as to where you go after dark. All in all it's a great place giving easy access to Bangkok, Bangsaen and Pattaya. Enjoy!




canamom said:


> Hi there,
> If any one could give it to me straight what it is truly like to move to Thai land, perhaps even Chon Buri. My husband could have work with his company we are late 40's with a 9 yr old boy.
> We do not speak the language, How difficult is it. I am pretty tough, I can be happy anywhere. Just really don't know much about chon buri and it is difficult to research.
> It would only be for 2 years,
> ...


----------

